

Document What You Decide Against - gkob1
http://uberblic.com/2012/11/document-what-you-decide-against/

======
earroway
Interesting idea--thanks for bringing this up. Would have been cool to add how
OP implemented this idea and interesting findings.

~~~
gkob1
thanks. I'll write a follow-up on my implementation of the decision diary

